# Lightweight Revolving Stage?



## JeanHill (Oct 2, 2008)

I've had a 20ft (_mechanical, not electrical_) revolving stage built but it is huge and difficult to transport. Does anyone know of a way to build a lighter weight revolving stage that will be easier to transport? Thanks!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 2, 2008)

Hang in there... Van will be along in a bit to answer you. 

If you do a search for the term "revolve" or "turntable" you should find a thread with Van's designs. I believe he said somewhere along the way that it can be modified to be fairly portable as well.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 2, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Hang in there... Van will be along in a bit to answer you. If you do a search for the term "revolve" or "turntable" you should find a thread with Van's designs. I believe he said somewhere along the way that it can be modified to be fairly portable as well.


I've searched, but all I keep finding is this:


> Feel free to PM our resident carpentry expert *Van* incessantly, regarding posting his plans for a revolve. See Revolve, (turntable). Help us to help him overcome his fear of posting.


----------



## Van (Oct 3, 2008)

I apologize sincerely for not having posted the revised drawings of the portable revolve that I have. I had to delete them from here earlier as I had maxed out my storage space and could no longer upload drawings or images for other posts. The set of drawings I have are really quick, dirty, ill-organized, I need to sit down for a couple of hours and re-draw them before re-posting them, but that thing keeps getting in the way you know, Life? yeah 6 weeks no days off, mostly 16 hour days, my car dying, my daughter breaking her arm, Sarah Palin being selected as a candidate for Vice-president < that alone was enough to put me off my nut for a week> .... Oh God ! I'm Whining again ain't I? 

Here's the icky set of drawings. No instructions, if you need clarification on how to build this please PM or email me. 
Included in this zip file are the DWG < AutoCAD> file and several PDFs 
If you don't have AutoCAD I suggest obtaining DWG Viewer HereAutodesk - 2D and 3D Design Software for the Architecture, Engineering, Construction, Manufacturing, and Entertainment Industries 


If you can't open a zip file or read a PDF I suggest you box the computer back up and send it back to Office Depot.


----------



## nicsim (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 2 Medium-weight revolving stages siting in my props store.
Haven't used them since the launch of the college.


----------

